# Proper Jump procedure?



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

I have been getting mixed info on how to hit a jump. Some of my friends say they jump evenly off both feet, but other friends say that they ollie by doing basically a tail press mid way up the jump then popping off the tail as the nose leaves the jump. Which is right? when i hit just i try to pop off evenly, but my board always slips out to behind me and i either land on my stomach or barely on my toe edge. Could someone give me the proper way to hit a jump, get air, and stay balanced? 
Thanks,
Cody


----------



## 24WERD (May 9, 2012)

Go back a couple of pages or just wait till next week when some ask again. But in short both feet flat base.

Goto snomie .com or just wit for Jed to reply


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Cody011395 said:


> I have been getting mixed info on how to hit a jump. Some of my friends say they jump evenly off both feet, but other friends say that they ollie by doing basically a tail press mid way up the jump then popping off the tail as the nose leaves the jump. Which is right? when i hit just i try to pop off evenly, but my board always slips out to behind me and i either land on my stomach or barely on my toe edge. Could someone give me the proper way to hit a jump, get air, and stay balanced?
> Thanks,
> Cody


With jumps you want to be evenly jumping off both feet. That's called a pop, which is always done evenly off both feet, kind of like doing a hop off both feet.

Ollies are typically used for flatground tricks or some rail/box tricks, whereas you use pop for jumps because it's a heck of a lot more stable (and stability is the key to hitting jumps - not height).

You want to pop instead of using ollies off jumps because pop sets you up for a more stable air and ollies off jumps can be unstable, especially as you start doing bigger jumps.

As far as where you're going wrong, I'd wager you're leaning too much in one direction/bent upper body and not popping evenly and balanced. Either that or you're focusing on popping too hard and making yourself unbalanced by trying for power instead of stability. Pop is all about stability, not about how hard you can pop.

Make sure you're timing your pop correctly too, you should be popping as you ride up the ramp, not just at the last second (see attached photo below for timing of pop).

Ideally, for a straight air pop, you also want to be on a tiny bit of toe edge. Not enough that you're turning, but rather you're riding in a straight line with a tiny bit of toe edge pressure as you pop. This helps you stay stable as you pop.


----------



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you so much! ill give this another shot on monday. i just signed up on your website and watched the first video. Your videos are amazing. just the first one and you have cleared up so much confusion for me. cant wait to get the next one! thanks again!!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

No worries man, glad you enjoyed the video.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Jed said:


> Pop is all about stability, not about how hard you can pop.


This is a statement that should be given to more ppl when learning to jump. Maybe it was just me, but many of my buddies also learned this the hard way so I doubt it was just me. 

I damn near tried "popping" to the moon, went ok on the smaller jumps but also made my take off on the bigger ones sloppy. 

So great quote there Jed and I hope to see it more in the many many threads that will come along like this. I know I searched and still asked similar questions. It's what I and newbies do and thanks for tolerating and still helping us :thumbsup:


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Yea Jed's recommendationsnare always awesome. Perfect really.

I think the key to easy jumps is 1) stable pop and 2) being able to comfortably control your speed.

#1 is basically what Jed said and #2 is what sets you up to do #1 properly. You will NOT make a stable pop if you can't keep your speed/turns without sketching out or losing balance. That moment when you pop you have to be in total control and balanced. 

The rest ussually is a piece of cake, if 1 and 2 were done right. (I'm talking about easy jumps here). If you feel you're not ready to turn and speed check casually (ie effortless and in total control), learn to do that first.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Jed said:


> Ideally, for a straight air pop, you also want to be on a tiny bit of toe edge. Not enough that you're turning, but rather you're riding in a straight line with a tiny bit of toe edge pressure as you pop. This helps you stay stable as you pop.


I think this might be one of the first times i have seen this written here on the forum, but i know from personal experience it is right. So many times you see "Make sure you are completely flatbased", but as well as putting you at the mercy of possibly catching even a tiny bit of edge before the lip (especially when that lip has got carve grooves from people spinning), it also opens up the chances of you accidentally jumping off the heels and letting the board get out in FRONT of you. Landing on your belly/knees is one thing, but you do NOT want to land on your ass/back. That _hurts!!_:dizzy:

Not so much that you are lifting an edge, but enough to give you stability at the speeds you need to clear the jump


----------



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

IDK if you can even answer this but if you can. how much pop is good? should it be a very light pop? like if i was just flat on the ground how high would i aim for? half a foot? a foot?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Cody011395 said:


> IDK if you can even answer this but if you can. how much pop is good? should it be a very light pop? like if i was just flat on the ground how high would i aim for? half a foot? a foot?


The best amount of pop is the amount that your still stable and comfortable with after popping, pretty individual thing.


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Make sure you know how to ride properly, that's the single most important factor in hitting jumps. If your basic riding stance isn't proper (correct amount of knee bend without breaking at the waist) then when you pop/jump your flaws will be magnified and you won't fly flat and stable.

Keep your knees bent as much as possible riding in and flex even deeper against the transition to pop even footed.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Cody011395 said:


> IDK if you can even answer this but if you can. how much pop is good? should it be a very light pop? like if i was just flat on the ground how high would i aim for? half a foot? a foot?


You don't NEED much. All you need is enough to clear the knuckle or any obstacle at the right speed for the jump. This depends on how the jump is setup. 

From then on, anything you add is up to you. The best is always trying to bring your knees to your chest (with the board totally under you, not that gay thing where people bring the board behind them)... but make sure you know how fast you need to go, otherwise you'll have a "holy shit" moment.


----------



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

yah idk if my stance is correct. i feel more than comfortable while riding but the jumps always get me. i ride goofy and my board ALWAYS slides out to behind me and i land on my knees or face haha or somehow barely save it. but you guys have given me some tips im going try out when i head back up to the mountain. i tried to ollie off a jump once and i got great air and was stable but then i nose dived and slammed. thats when i found out i need to pop not ollie haha.


----------



## ListenUp (Mar 23, 2014)

Popping isn't an Ollie or a nollie, it's just jumping evenly. When you come off a jump just spring into the air. There's no fancy way of doing it, it's just natural. The amount of pop is the amount you can handle, but also that can let you hit the sweet spot landing. You don't want to land to early and risk landing flat and getting a shock to the knees, but you also don't want to land too deep where you wipe out. Also ideal pop height is determined by the size of a jump, and how far the landing is. With a 5 foot jump that has a landing like only a s but away, you shouldn't pop too much. It depends on your speed and how big the jump is. A common problem is people get too much height and start rolling down their window (ie, the flailing arms that resemble windmills). People who windmill tend to fall, and if you have too much air while you start to windmill, u probably won't be able to land the jump well, if you land it at all. 
But never be afraid of speed, I see people who go up to a jump in the beginner terrain park and they can barely get up there. Jumps are made to get some air. Just don't go into a jump thinking its going to be easy. It may take a while to land a jump after getting some legitimate air, but keep with it. It's a great feeling to soar through the air and then stomp the landing.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Cody011395 said:


> IDK if you can even answer this but if you can. how much pop is good? should it be a very light pop? like if i was just flat on the ground how high would i aim for? half a foot? a foot?


2 things here:

*1) How 'kicky' is the jump?*

If a jump has a very sudden curved take-off, it'll have more 'kick', which can throw off your balance. One main purpose of pop is to counter that kick with your pop so that you don't end up flying off the jump sideways.

So more kicky jump = more pop required, less kicky jump = less pop required.

*2) Personal preference*

Outside of the kick of the jump, how much pop you apply BEYOND what you need to counter the kick is mostly up to you.

Some people will pop hard even on mellow/non-kicky jumps, some will barely pop when it's not required. It's totally up to you as long as you pop enough to be stable and not get thrown off by the curve off the jump.

Just one thing to keep in mind though... more pop = more air time with the same speed, so you'll have to adjust your speed for your pop. If you pop a lot, you'll find you need less speed to land in the sweet spot of a jump, but if you pop less you'll need more speed.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have to disagree with the advice given here. If you pop from both feet evenly you are going to land at the same angle you take off - thats not just snowboarding advice, its simple physics.

In order to land with a flat base you need to project yourself off a jump. My advice is to pressure the board as you leave the lip, so in essence you are subtly pushing from your back foot as you leave the jump.

Also, for straight airs you should be taking off from a flat base, and should feel pressure on your whole foot. Taking off from your toes, no matter how light it is, will make you land toe heavy.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> I have to disagree with the advice given here. If you pop from both feet evenly you are going to land at the same angle you take off - thats not just snowboarding advice, its simple physics.
> 
> In order to land with a flat base you need to project yourself off a jump. My advice is to pressure the board as you leave the lip, so in essence you are subtly pushing from your back foot as you leave the jump.
> 
> Also, for straight airs you should be taking off from a flat base, and should feel pressure on your whole foot. Taking off from your toes, no matter how light it is, will make you land toe heavy.


Erm... you realize that according to physics your direction of travel follows gravity and you end up curving back down right? Ideally a good jump is built with the angle of the take-off and landing according to this curve.

Also, basically every advanced rider in the park takes off flat base on straight airs with a tiny bit of toe edge pressure their toes without landing toe heavy (and even if they did, landing a bit on your toes isn't a bad thing).

We're saying to have some pressure on your toes to stay stable and stop catching an edge (or ending up getting thrown onto your heels as you pop - which happens to a lot of beginners).

I don't know where your advice is coming from, but it's a little off.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jed said:


> I don't know where your advice is coming from, but it's a little off.


Years of training and thousands of hours of teaching.

So, according to your physics, tomorrow if I ride straight off a jump I am going to land flat based on the landing, not tail heavy?

Funny, because every beginner I have ever seen in my life in the park lands tail heavy when they do that. 

I don't know where your advice is coming from, but it's a little off


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> Years of training and thousands of hours of teaching.
> 
> So, according to your physics, tomorrow if I ride straight off a jump I am going to land flat based on the landing, not tail heavy?
> 
> ...


Yes. If you ride straight off a jump (assuming you counter the 'kick' with pop), you'll land flat based and not tail heavy (note: this is assuming it's a well built jump with correct angles, if not then you have to adjust your pop to fix the angle).

And most beginners land tail heavy because they don't pop evenly and get thrown off balance by the kick of the jump. Most beginners suck at popping properly. Trust me, I literally teach freestyle snowboarding as my main source of income and I coach people daily in freestyle snowboarding as a living so I'm not making up nonsense here.

I'm not trying to pick a fight, this is just how jumps work. You *can* ollie, and some people do on smaller jumps, but it's definitely not something you want to take to bigger jumps due to stability issues with not popping evenly.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

Jed said:


> Yes. If you ride straight off a jump (assuming you counter the 'kick' with pop), you'll land flat based and not tail heavy.
> 
> And most beginners land tail heavy because they don't pop evenly and get thrown off balance by the kick of the jump. Most beginners suck at popping properly. Trust me, I literally teach freestyle snowboarding as my main source of income and I coach people daily in freestyle snowboarding as a living so I'm not making up nonsense here.
> 
> I'm not trying to pick a fight, this is just how jumps work. You *can* ollie, and some people do on smaller jumps, but it's definitely not something you want to take to bigger jumps due to stability issues with not popping evenly.


I don't doubt that you do. I am in a similar situation although limiting myself to freestyle only coaching would be silly where I work.

A pop with both feet is exactly the same as riding straight off, you are not changing trajectory, just amplitude. Gravity is not going to bring your upper body forward faster than your snowboard. The way you ride off a jump is how you are going to land, unless you create a force that will project your upper body while in the air. 

BTW, I absolutely do not teach ollieing off a jump, just a gentle pressuring of the board as it leaves the jump. As you said, and ollie is a far too aggressive move for any sized jump.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

MGD81 said:


> Gravity is not going to bring your upper body forward faster than your snowboard. The way you ride off a jump is how you are going to land, unless you create a force that will project your upper body while in the air.


I'm really confused how any good park rider or instructor isn't on the same page here, but I'll try to explain.

When you ride off a jump you don't stay frozen in that stance angled backwards... parabolic motion is in action and you'll curve back down. See attached image below.

If you stay stable and balanced off a jump, you'll curve back down due to parabolic motion, assuming the jump is well built with correct angles.

Beginners end up off balanced because they tend to lean backwards or they don't pop to cancel out the curve of the jump (as you ride up a curve you'll get thrown backwards - pop cancels this force on your body so you can ride off stable and straight).



MGD81 said:


> A pop with both feet is exactly the same as riding straight off, you are not changing trajectory, just amplitude.


Exactly, which is where I think we're not seeing eye to eye here. We DON'T WANT to change our trajectory. We want to pop to AVOID the kicky curve of a jump take-off from altering our trajectory. The trajectory of the jump ideally should be right already if the park builder know what they're doing.

The only case where you want to actively affect your trajectory with pop is when the jump isn't built properly and the take-off and landing angles don't mirror each other and you want to change your parabolic curve (see what happened at the recent winter olympics for an example of bad jump angles).


----------



## thatkidwho (Feb 15, 2014)

It sounds like you're popping off on your toes. Your pop should be centered. Practice popping on the flats before the chair lift.


----------



## MGD81 (Mar 13, 2012)

I think we will have to agree to disagree on this one, I don't feel that the graph given above or the theory of parabolic motion has any correlation to a riders angle of takeoff vs landing.

In a simple mans terms, i'm talking about the rotation from aft to fore of the rider in the air, not the distance or amplitude he gets. It makes no difference really, sounds like your method works for you, and mine works for me.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

No for ollie. 
I come from skateboarding and struggled big time off jumps/kickers on the snow cause i was trying to ollie. I always went tail heavy, landed on my tail, did not travel fwd or couldnt get my upper body stable enough for more than a tiny instant of air...... I thought everyone ollied, until i read here, actually from Jed giving advice to some other guy about popping with both feet.

Made all the difference in the world. 

I still ollie around on some features... but anything with a kick: pop. No contest here.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

tokyo_dom said:


> I think this might be one of the first times i have seen this written here on the forum, but i know from personal experience it is right. So many times you see "Make sure you are completely flatbased", but as well as putting you at the mercy of possibly catching even a tiny bit of edge before the lip (especially when that lip has got carve grooves from people spinning), it also opens up the chances of you accidentally jumping off the heels and letting the board get out in FRONT of you. Landing on your belly/knees is one thing, but you do NOT want to land on your ass/back. That _hurts!!_:dizzy:
> 
> Not so much that you are lifting an edge, but enough to give you stability at the speeds you need to clear the jump


+1.

I don't know why people say "keep it flatbase" when it come to jumping on a snowboard. In other sports, you never jump flat footed. Go shoot a basketball jump shot. Try to do it with your feet flat to the ground. It's not going to work too well. Most people usually jump using balls of their feet being on their toes more.


----------



## flysolo. (Feb 1, 2014)

I am also having problems with jumps, whenever I try to pop my I don't suck up the knees in the direction to my chest, but to my ass. I don't know why, on small jumps I seem to be okay but soon as I take it to bit bigger onces, my legs are sucking up to my ass.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I want to state up front, I have absolutely NO jump experience. I am a little confused about the differing,.. (opinion?) about the whole parabolic/angle on landing thing. In an attempt to try and understand it, I thought I'd throw the following example into the mix and see if anyone can draw a correlation from it that might help me understand this better. 


In MotoX, when a rider does BIG air, they use their throttle and brakes to adjust the angle of the bike in the air thru that "parabolic arc" to maintain a proper angle and position for the landing. I don't think the rider and bike just "naturally" follow thru on the parabolic angle without some mid air adjustments. (...I admit It's quite possible I could be mistaken in that!)

I have done some small, _(...small!)_ dirt bike jumps years ago when I rode a bit. On a bike, with a small jump, coming down tail heavy is no biggie, it's even preferable to landing flat or nose first. Small jumps don't often have the "transition zone" beyond the jump. You're usually just coming back down flat on the trail. Kinda like doing/practicing small straight "pops" down slope while on the bunny/beginner runs, without any rollers, kickers, jumps etc. 

While a snowboarder hasn't got much to actively act upon his/her position once they are in the air like you do with a motorcycle. I. E. centripetal forces from throttle or braking affecting angle. 

Is there a correlation to be made here to lessen the confusion? (...or have I only succeeded in confusing the issue further? Apples/Oranges?) :dunno:


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I want to state up front, I have absolutely NO jump experience. I am a little confused about the differing,.. (opinion?) about the whole parabolic/angle on landing thing. In an attempt to try and understand it, I thought I'd throw the following example into the mix and see if anyone can draw a correlation from it that might help me understand this better.
> 
> In MotoX, when a rider does BIG air, they use their throttle and brakes to adjust the angle of the bike in the air thru that "parabolic arc" to maintain a proper angle and position for the landing. I don't think the rider and bike just "naturally" follow thru on the parabolic angle without some mid air adjustments. (...I admit It's quite possible I could be mistaken in that!)
> 
> ...


Hrm well I have no idea how MotoX jumping technique works, so I can't comment on that aspect much and how it compares there. All I know from guys who do both MotoX is they say it's a lot more of you controlling a machine vs. snowboarding where it's you controlling your body as the machine with the aid of a board.

From what I can tell it's very different to boarding, so I don't think trying to make examples from motox will help here.

From what I understand, MGD81 is saying that beginners land tail heavy due to not using pop to change your jump angle, and that's what he says is the purpose of pop. He says pop is to change your jump angle otherwise according to him you won't land flat base (I disagree since I pop evenly off both feet and land flat base and so does everyone I ride with in the park).

Where I'm disagreeing is I say beginners land tail heavy because they suck at popping and the curved take-off ramp overpowers them as they ride up the ramp and that's what throws them backward/off balance.

So what I'm saying is pop is about countering the forces introduced by riding quickly up the curved ramp (aka the 'kick' of a jump) and not so much about changing your jump angle (unless the jump itself is badly shaped to begin with). You'll naturally angle back down to match the slope and land just by popping properly and looking down to spot the landing.

Anyhow, as MGD81 said, agree to disagree. Both our theories can't be right (or I suppose they can - although one method may be less ideal and stable overall vs. the other), but honestly after the 50th time debating pop with people it gets really old so I'd honestly rather let it rest.

I will say this though. If you take 10 advanced park riders and ask them how they pop off jumps, basically all of them will say they pop using the methods I'm describing. If you take 10 more entry level park riders and ask them how they pop off jumps, that's when you get a whole boatload of versions of 'this is how you pop and this is how I do it'.

That's not to say there aren't multiple ways to pop, and that other techniques are 100% useless and wrong, but rather that there's a reason experienced park riders all tend to pop a certain way, it's what most of us find works best overall, especially as you take your riding to bigger obstacles where margin for error and stability is really important.

There will always be multiple ways to do every technique, but you'll always notice that if you look at what the experienced guys are doing, there's typically 1 main technique that rises to the top, and that's usually what I recommend learning first since there's typically a very good reason it's the main technique used.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I understand. I was in no way trying to "goad" the issue on or turn it into a flat out argument. Having no jump experience myself and only now trying to get comfortable and stable feeling while doing plain ol' straight, flatground type pops. I am confused at how the pop or lack of, upon leaving the lip of the jump actually affected ones "in air" angle through that arc.

To me, (...and I have no real world experience to back this up,) it would seem that one would want to be a a tiny bit forward when leaving the lip in order to maintain that follow thru on body position throughout the "arc" of the jump. Since, once you are airborne, there isn't a whole lot you can do to adjust or correct for that angle. (...is there?)

But, I can also see how doing so might increase the possibility of landing in a more, nose first position down the transition. 

_...which I can only assume, "...that would be *Bad!*" mmmh-K?_) 









....I'm just trying to get a handle on this since it's a bit confusing to me! So I used the only example I did have some experience with to try and find some similarities! :thumbsup: Tnx!


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> To me, (...and I have no real world experience to back this up,) it would seem that one would want to be a a tiny bit forward when leaving the lip in order to maintain that follow thru on body position throughout the "arc" of the jump. Since, once you are airborne, there isn't a whole lot you can do to adjust or correct for that angle. (...is there?)
> 
> But, I can also see how doing so might increase the possibility of landing in a more, nose first position down the transition.
> 
> ...


Well I guess it depends on which explanation of popping you want, but here's how I'm describing it.

No pop (assuming no curve/kick from the jump) = you travel in a curved parabolic line upwards, then back downwards to land flat on the landing. Just by spotting the landing you'll naturally tend to position and line up with the landing of the jump.

*However, most jumps have something called 'kick'*

Kick is what happens when you move fast over a curved surface. It's centrifugal force at work and it will cause people to get thrown backwards if they ride up the ramp without doing anything. If you ride fast off a curved surface you'll notice it kind of wants to throw your legs out from under you.

No pop + curved takeoff = the centrifugal force of the curve sends you backwards as you ride up the ramp and you end up taking off a little backseat (which is what happens with most beginners hitting their first jumps who end up backseat/tail heavy on landing)

So what we are doing with pop is introducing our own force with our legs to make sure the centrifugal force of the ramp doesn't throw our legs out from under us.

Pop + curved takeoff = you push against the jump as you ride up, and therefore you're counter pushing against the force of the curved jump and not letting it throw your legs out and send you off leaning backwards.

I think where you may be confused is that you don't need to do anything to your angle or lean forward on take-off to make your board angle back downhill to land. That happens naturally assuming you left the jump stable without getting kicked backwards and assuming you look down and spot landing. Your body position will naturally align to match that landing angle quite easily if you just spot the landing.

Notice the picture I attached below, the bullet curves back down naturally, that's basically what I'm trying to describe in how a well built jump naturally lets you curve up, then back down and land aligned with the landing before we introduce any pop and before we start talking about 'kick' and everything else.


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

Agreed with Jed here. Also, I'm not sure how you use throttle or brakes IN THE AIR to control the trajectory of your mx...

Ever thrown a football? It curves down without correction in a parabola shape...


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

stan_darsh said:


> Agreed with Jed here. Also, I'm not sure how you use throttle or brakes IN THE AIR to control the trajectory of your mx...
> 
> Ever thrown a football? It curves down without correction in a parabola shape...


I am not certain which action causes which reaction, but on a MTX bike the rear wheel spins while in the air. Feather the rear brake, kinetic energy in the spinning wheel acts against the braking forces and tips the bike forward in it's trajectory, apply throttle, you lift the nose! (...or vise versa!)  the wheel is essentailly a gyroscope. (Exactly like what is used in rockets to maintain their ballistic trajectory!)

Football, and also a bullet for that matter, has spin imparted to it to keep it stable on the spin axis and thru a ballistic track.


I'm Not arguing against Jed's example, btw. Just answering your question!)


----------



## td.1000 (Mar 26, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> I am not certain which action causes which reaction, but on a MTX bike the rear wheel spins while in the air. Feather the rear brake, kinetic energy in the spinning wheel acts against the braking forces and tips the bike forward in it's trajectory, apply throttle, you lift the nose! (...or vise versa!)  the wheel is essentailly a gyroscope. (Exactly like what is used in rockets to maintain their ballistic trajectory!)


conservation of angular momentum FTW!

it's also used in this: The Cubli: a cube that can jump up, balance, and 'walk' - YouTube


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

In the MTX the throttle and brakes rotate the bike (+rider) about it's (their) centre of mass. The centre of mass still takes the same parabolic trajectory.

When you pop off a jump your body will be thrown in a parabolic trajectory, but the whole "balanced pop" intention is to keep your body balanced throughout the trajectory so that your snowboard and you keep a somewhat constant centre of mass thru the jump (ideally you on top of your board in a riding position). You are not modifiying your trajectory (well, you are depending how much force you apply right at the crest of the jump; but the parabolic shape will remain); instead, you are keeping your body balanced during this trajectory.

The more you move your body around and modify the center of mass in the air, the less stable the jump will be. Even if you land face first, your center of mass took a parabolic trajectory.


----------



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

So basically stay slightly on your toes but just a little. crouch on the way up the jump and when do you hop or pop of the jump? before you hit the lip? when the nose is leaving the lip? or....


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2014)

Basically, go fast enough to clear the jump, then jump that shit. Don't think about it too much.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cody011395 said:


> So basically stay slightly on your toes but just a little. *crouch on the way up the jump *and when do you hop or pop of the jump? before you hit the lip? when the nose is leaving the lip? or....


Iir, i believe you should be _in_ your "crouch" *as* you enter the bottom of the transition zone for the jump/kicker, whatever. You then begin to straighten up as you ride up the transition and ideally you time it to be fully extended just as you are leaving the lip. That provides the "pop!" No doubt I will be corrected if I'm mistaken!


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Cody011395 said:


> So basically stay slightly on your toes but just a little. crouch on the way up the jump and when do you hop or pop of the jump? before you hit the lip? when the nose is leaving the lip? or....


you are analyzing this to death, do 100 park laps trying what feels best for you, incrementally increasing speed and size of jump. you will learn much more by doing that than by reading what everyone here has to say.
i'm not taking away from the great advice the board members have given you, but i think the time has come to strap yourself in and give er, learn by doing


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Cody011395 said:


> So basically stay slightly on your toes but just a little. crouch on the way up the jump and when do you hop or pop of the jump? before you hit the lip? when the nose is leaving the lip? or....


If you go back to the first page of this thread I posted a photo of the timing for pop.

You want to be crouched and ready to pop as you reach the uphill ramp of the jump, then popping as you ride up the ramp and finishing popping just as your board starts to leave the ramp.


----------



## Cody011395 (Mar 29, 2014)

K well thank you to everyone who gave me advice on here. you guys are very helpful. as soon as my new snowboard gets here ill head up and start finding my rhythm. im so glad to have so many people willing to help me. you guys rock!


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Will take info from this thread to JayPeak this week….Thanks Cody for starting this thread, and to Jed for the great advice.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

SnowDogWax said:


> Will take info from this thread to JayPeak this week….Thanks Cody for starting this thread, and to Jed for the great advice.


Sure man, happy to help.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Great thread, I only saw chomps mention this briefly and this is not about pop but I think should be addressed as it is part of the "whole picture" 

Body Movement while in the air ?

I'm not an instructor with years of experience nor a great park rider, that said.
I have good form and pop, now.

I have noticed on the bigger jumps with a kick having to shift my body weight forward. If you go off a kicker it will throw you up and out mostly up. If you don't shift your body while in the air, it is possible to have your board come out from under you and land very tail heavy or worse case, which I have seen often coming down and landing on your ass or flat on your back.

So the analogy of the BMX using throttle or brakes to change the angle of the bike in the air would apply here as well

Hope I didn't muddy the waters to much here


----------

